# Eclipse --- Localies - Properties-Dateien vergleichen



## bronks (2. Sep 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe eine lokalisierte App in Eclipse. Je Sprache eine Propertiesdatei. Ich habe neue Properties in DE gepflegt. Gibt es in Eclipse ein Werkzeug, welches mir anzeigt welche Properties in den anderen Sprachen fehlen?

Es kann auch ein Programm sein, welches mit Eclipse nichts zutun hat. Ich will auf jeden Fall softwaregestützt sicherstellen, daß alle Properties in allen Sprachen gepflegt sind.

Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tips oder ein paar Vorschläge.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2008)

ResourceBundleEditor ist top.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/eclipse-rbe/


----------



## bronks (2. Sep 2008)

Danke! Der Editor ist echt super.


----------

